# did you know this?



## pjmcd (Feb 19, 2012)

http://www.onegoodthingbyjillee.com/2012/10/how-to-resize-shrunken-clothes.html


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I need to resize most of my shrunken wardrobe.


----------



## pb54116 (Jun 27, 2011)

I wonder if this will work on fleece. I made my husband a bathrobe and now, after several washings and dryings in the dryer, it's about 6" shorter now than when I made it. The funny thing is that it doesn't seem to be any smaller around, just the length is shorter.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

pb54116 said:


> I wonder if this will work on fleece. I made my husband a bathrobe and now, after several washings and dryings in the dryer, it's about 6" shorter now than when I made it. The funny thing is that it doesn't seem to be any smaller around, just the length is shorter.


Some fabrics unfortunately do that. My husband and son have t-shirts and sweatshirts that have shrunk lengthwise but not in width.

We don't use a drier, in fact don't have one. Everything is air dried and I find our clothes last longer. Even during the bitterly cold winter our clothes dried well just by hanging them up indoors.


----------



## Sao (Jan 2, 2013)

grandmann said:


> I need to resize most of my shrunken wardrobe.


Or just get rid of the little critters that sneak in at night and take in all the seams😃


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

Thank you so much. I really appreciate it. Two new pair of pants shrunk........


----------



## fergablu2 (Apr 30, 2011)

Sadly, I need to shrink my body, not un-shrink my clothes.


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

Moral of jillee's blog and to all others that have had this happen--read the care label (that are required by law to put in manufactured garments). This one most likely said Dry On Low Setting (which I can warn you isn't low anymore with the newer dryers). I wash all knit cottons in cold water as well and just air fluff cycle in the dryer (toss in with a couple heated towels if you want to quicken the process but be ware that this too can cause shrinkage).

The conditioner or shampoo may or may not work depending on the percentages of fiber content--100% polyester--good luck.
All she did (and should have done in the first place) was a wet block--if that didn't work then the additives. Also best to mark outline on paper before doing any laundering if unsure of out come to get a pattern to block back to. She might have just stretched the length wise grain and narrowed the width (that is hard to tell in some knit fabrics)--something learned from the old Stretch and Sew method.


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

we never put wet clothing in the dryer. It is used to just remove a little dampness.....say 3 minutes on warm.


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

almost like blocking


----------



## Jalsh (Aug 6, 2012)

pjmcd said:


> http://www.onegoodthingbyjillee.com/2012/10/how-to-resize-shrunken-clothes.html


Good to know. I'm going to try it.


----------



## Irish knitter (Mar 29, 2011)

I just need to resize some of my clothes....ahem...I think they shrunk(or my body grew out of them....more like it)


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

wonder if this would work on wool items.


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

run4fittness said:


> wonder if this would work on wool items.


I should think so, but....I'm sure going to try it on a wool vest.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

I'm afraid the length is not my problem. When we figure out how to unshrink the waist, I'll be first in line...


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

fergablu2 said:


> Sadly, I need to shrink my body, not un-shrink my clothes.


Same Here


----------



## fibrefay (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks for sharing. Well worth knowing.


----------



## Araciel (Apr 2, 2011)

I've noticed that the fabric on the pants is a jersey type, would this work on slacks, jeans, sweaters? I think is much easier to separate before doing laundry, and most important one must read the labels. This process so far has worked for me.


----------



## Kittyjean (Sep 7, 2013)

pjmcd said:


> http://www.onegoodthingbyjillee.com/2012/10/how-to-resize-shrunken-clothes.html


Thank you for a nice share


----------



## ralphie (Dec 3, 2011)

love this - I just posted it on my facebook page for all my friends. thanks.


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks for the link. I have subscribed to her newsletter. Good information.


----------



## Conchalea (Dec 30, 2013)

pb54116 said:


> I wonder if this will work on fleece. I made my husband a bathrobe and now, after several washings and dryings in the dryer, it's about 6" shorter now than when I made it. The funny thing is that it doesn't seem to be any smaller around, just the length is shorter.


Interesting. My jeans have the opposite problem-they all seem to shrink in the waist/hip area!


----------



## Millierhan (Oct 25, 2013)

Wow that's exciting. I have a lovely vogue pattern lined dress I made that took me a number of days. The dress material shrunk but not the lining, and there is now about 2 inches of lining hanging down. I will give this a go. Thank you.


----------



## BaraKiss (Jun 15, 2012)

pjmcd said:


> http://www.onegoodthingbyjillee.com/2012/10/how-to-resize-shrunken-clothes.html


The short version is: rewet the item, stretch it and let it air dry.


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

I don't put my jeans and blouses in the dryer for fear of shrinking them and not having them fit on my fat self!


----------



## MomPae (Apr 20, 2013)

Thanks for this link. Very useful information that we all can appreciate.


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

Wish I had known this when my DH shrank my mohair sweater.


----------



## shelindo (Jul 1, 2011)

Good information. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Bloomers (Oct 11, 2013)

Thanks for the great info!


----------



## mysterywriter (Sep 27, 2011)

I've used this method to resize a couple of felted items, only using conditioner rather than shampoo. It worked on a hat and a purse that I left in the dryer too long


----------



## glassbird (Jul 18, 2013)

Thanks for that post. Very helpful, if I had only known earlier......


----------



## mamaw5 (Feb 12, 2012)

I did the same thing by spraying the pants with Downy wrinkle release spray. Spray, tug, let dry.


----------

